# Gibt es eine kostenlose 14 Tage Step7 Testversion



## Trabbi (15 Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu im Forum und hätte folgende Frage. Gibt es bei Siemens eine kostenlose 14 Tage  Step7 Testversion. Bspw. Step7 V5.3 oder V5.4 zum downloaden? Wenn ja hätte mir da jemand einen link. Besten Dank an alle Hilfswilligen.

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## marlob (15 Oktober 2008)

Hier kann man die Triallizens bestellen. Aber kostenlos.Wir sind bei Siemens


----------



## Trabbi (15 Oktober 2008)

*Dankeschön...*


war mir fast klar, dass es bei Siemens nichts um sonst gibt. Trotzdem danke.

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## MSB (15 Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung was du vorhast, aber evtl. reicht dir ja auch Step7 Lite,
die wäre kostenlos ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (15 Oktober 2008)

Du kannst bei Siemens auch das Premium Studio 2007 bestellen. Dort sind auf einer DVD alle Software von Siemens A&D. Die meisten mit einer 14 Tagen Triallizens. Die kostet ca. 90 Euro +- ein paar zerquetschte.
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29596312
Mittlerweile gibt es auch schon die 2008er Version


----------



## marlob (15 Oktober 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du vorhast, aber evtl. reicht dir ja auch Step7 Lite,
> die wäre kostenlos ...
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel


Die gibt es dann hier 
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24372175


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Oktober 2008)

Trabbi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu im Forum und hätte folgende Frage. Gibt es bei Siemens eine kostenlose 14 Tage  Step7 Testversion. Bspw. Step7 V5.3 oder V5.4 zum downloaden? Wenn ja hätte mir da jemand einen link. Besten Dank an alle Hilfswilligen.



Hallo,

auf *dieser Seite* gibt es am Ende eine Download-Möglichkeit der 
Demo-Version. Vielleicht hilft Dir das erst mal.


----------



## Trabbi (15 Oktober 2008)

*Wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren...*

da ich ein bestehendes Projekt öffnen möchte, das mit Graph 7 und SCL erstellt wurde.

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## marlob (15 Oktober 2008)

Trabbi schrieb:


> da ich ein bestehendes Projekt öffnen möchte, das mit Graph 7 und SCL erstellt wurde.
> 
> Gruß
> Trabbi


Dann kaufe dir das Premium Studio und dort ist alles dabei, was du brauchst 
Dann kannst du zumindest 14 Tage lang dein Programm begucken und bearbeiten


----------



## klaly (15 Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

beim Franzis Verlag gibt es ein nettes Buch "SPS Programmierung nach IEC 61131-3" da sind mehrere CDs dabei u.A. mit original Siemens Step7 Paketen und 14Tage Trial lizenz. 

Preis: 39.95, ISBN: 3-7723-5801-2 , es gibt bereits eine neuere Auflage.


mfG. klaly


----------



## Trabbi (15 Oktober 2008)

*Besten Dank..*

 für den Tipp!

Gruß
Trabbi


----------

